# Can someone please explain?



## BlytheC (Mar 22, 2011)

Well well where to start I was diagnosed about 2 months ago right after I quit smoking with Hashimotos disease... Who would of known I thought I was just having anxiety from not smoking... I am 24 yrs old and this was a shock to me however if you would say I am " the poster child" for this disease I have had every one of the symptoms for as long as I can remember... I have these labs and wanted to know if anyone could explain them to me... Also I had an ultrasound done...I am currently on 50 mcg of Levothyroxine.... I feel no difference I know that the dr says it takes 8 weeks but I have gotten to the point where I can't make it thru a work day without a nap, someone please give me some pointers or advice.... the " brain fog" has become sooooo bad that I can't even remember eating lunch, or making a phone call...
They said I had acute thyroiditis my ultrasound was right lobe measured 3.7 x 1.5 x 1.4 then my left was 3.7x1.6x1.5 and my isthmus measured 2-3mm....
TSH 3rd generation 10.97
Thyrogloblin antibodies >3000 (ref. Range <20)
thyroid peroxidase antibodies >1000 ( ref. Range <35)
I have an entire page of other things and the only one that stands out to me is the AST (whatever that is ) is at 29 ( ref range 10-30)
Can someone please help me, I'm overwhelmed stressed and just plain confused!


----------

